# NBD! Giant reign E+2



## kevjob (Jan 25, 2021)

Pulled the trigger on my first emtb. I am 51 and still love to ride my Ripmo AF but my knee doesn't love all the climbs. I bought for shuttle type days where I want to do 4 runs instead of one on mtb. Large frame, Zeb select and fox float x. SRAM GX drivetrain Code r brakes 220 f 200 rear. 

Pretty easy to bunny hop and wheelie which is surprising. Can't wait for first ride and we just snowed on! Son of a...


----------



## Ipe (Jan 28, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Ipe said:


> Congrats!





kevjob said:


> Pulled the trigger on my first emtb. I am 51 and still love to ride my Ripmo AF but my knee doesn't love all the climbs. I bought for shuttle type days where I want to do 4 runs instead of one on mtb. Large frame, Zeb select and fox float x. SRAM GX drivetrain Code r brakes 220 f 200 rear.
> 
> Pretty easy to bunny hop and wheelie which is surprising. Can't wait for first ride and we just snowed on! Son of a...


Great value at $6,100. One thing I notice on your build is 36T chainring w/11-50 - vs more common 34T w/10-51/52 . . Please give feedback on your gearing etc. (I know you have terrain because you said it just snowed lol)


----------



## kevjob (Jan 25, 2021)

Jack7782 said:


> Great value at $6,100. One thing I notice on your build is 36T chainring w/11-50 - vs more common 34T w/10-51/52 . . Please give feedback on your gearing etc. (I know you have terrain because you said it just snowed lol)


So far no problems with climbing, I use mode 2 out of 5 the most and a little mode 3 on steeper techy stuff. This bike climbs well for being 54 lbs and descends like a beast. I have a Ripmo AF 160/150 travel and these bikes are very similar in geometry and both are more focused on the downs which suits my riding style more. I dislike XC type flatter type trails.


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

Jack7782 said:


> Great value at $6,100. One thing I notice on your build is 36T chainring w/11-50 - vs more common 34T w/10-51/52 . . Please give feedback on your gearing etc. (I know you have terrain because you said it just snowed lol)


I have an Intense Tazer with 34 front and 11sp rear 11/43.... I notice no difference climbing. Personally,the lower 12sp gears would almost be a waste on an ebike?


----------

